# Intel Wireless WiFi Link 4965 AGN



## mrzeldafan (Dec 4, 2007)

Something is wrong with my wireless internet connection. It says it is connected at 54Mb/s with a good signal, but i am randomly disconnected from the internet and the speed of dowloading is crawling. this just started two days ago. before this, my speed was fine. I've tried a system restore to a date prior to the change, but nothing seems to work. Any help?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Please supply the following info, *exact make and models* of the equipment please.

Make *and* model of the broadband modem.
Make *and* model of the router.
Connection type, wired or wireless.
If wireless, encryption used, (none, WEP, WPA, or WPA2)
Make/model of your computer.
Version and patch level of Windows on all affected machines, i.e. XP-Home (or XP-Pro), SP2, Vista, etc.

Also, please give an exact description of your problem symptoms, including the exact text of any error messages.




On any problem computer, I'd also like to see this:

*S*tart, *R*un, *CMD* to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## mrzeldafan (Dec 4, 2007)

Broadband modem:

Motorola 2210-02

Router:

Linsys Wireless-G 2.4GHz model #WRT54GS

Connection:

Wireless no encryption

PC model:

Dell Inspiron 1520

Version/patch level:

Vista (i dont know how to check patch level)

Problem:

Wireless internet worked flawlessly until about Dec. 2. From that day, my connection started to randomly disconnect and when i am connected, the internet is very very very slow. normally i can shoot through pages left and right, but now i cant even load a google search i have already performed multiple times. This only happens in my computer room (my connection has always been flawless here). If my computer is in the living room (which is further from the router) my connection is a little better. Even if i am right next to the router, i still randomly disconnect.

ip config/all: (at the time of writing this, i am using a wired connection)


Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6000]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Chase>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Chase-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) Wireless WiFi Link 4965AGN
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-13-E8-37-6D-FD
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::15ac:f167:289b:373d%12(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.101(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Friday, December 07, 2007 3:57:57 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, December 08, 2007 4:33:06 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 268440552
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Bluetooth Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Bluetooth Device (Personal Area Network)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-19-7E-DB-F8-69
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 440x 10/100 Integrated Controlle
r
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-19-B9-80-AA-EE
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::138:6bc3:cf86:6b5e%8(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.100(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Friday, December 07, 2007 4:36:11 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, December 08, 2007 4:36:10 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 201333177
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{5B73053B-2D76-47BB-9AD6-9CA458AEB
8EE}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::5efe:192.168.2.100%9(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 9:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::5efe:192.168.2.101%15(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 10:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{32C8BA7B-CDE6-40A2-B5DD-D0370AF22
C06}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 11:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4136:e388:1406:2d0e:ba66:a73b(Pref
erred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::1406:2d0e:ba66:a73b%13(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

C:\Users\Chase>ipconfig/all


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, you are currently connected both wired and wirelessly.

My top suspect would be wireless interference. Try changing the channel on the router. My favorites for the US are 1, 6, and 11.


----------



## mrzeldafan (Dec 4, 2007)

I have tried changing to 1 and 11, but not 6. I am usually not connected with a wired connection, but to get to the forums it was necessary. I forgot to mention that my Wii is connected flawlessly from the same room. Even if the Wii is powered completely off, the connection is still faulty. If my computer is on, the Wii's connection is still perfect. I will try channel 6. Any thing else i might try if this does not work?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, I see a good wired connection in the last post.


----------



## mrzeldafan (Dec 4, 2007)

The wired connection you speak of is a 50ft ethernet cable running through a window in my house to my computer room. It is only connected when absolutely necessary


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Can you show me an IPCONFIG without the wired connection when you can't connect?


----------



## mrzeldafan (Dec 4, 2007)

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6000]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Chase>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Chase-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) Wireless WiFi Link 4965AGN
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-13-E8-37-6D-FD
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::90d8:83e:f9e3:62c4%12(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 10.10.10.112(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, December 13, 2007 3:40:17 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Friday, December 14, 2007 3:40:17 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 10.10.10.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.10.10.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 268440552
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 68.94.156.1
68.94.157.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 440x 10/100 Integrated Controlle
r
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-19-B9-80-AA-EE
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::659d:34c6:b6b1:200b%8(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 10.10.10.105(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, December 13, 2007 3:40:48 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Friday, December 14, 2007 3:40:48 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 10.10.10.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.10.10.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 201333177
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 68.94.156.1
68.94.157.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{2855D794-662C-4F00-B29C-1611E5839
90D}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::5efe:10.10.10.105%11(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 68.94.156.1
68.94.157.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 9:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{DE81FBA9-A4EF-4225-8479-24722FDDF
2B5}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::5efe:10.10.10.112%14(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 68.94.156.1
68.94.157.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 11:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\Chase>


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, I'm confused! The last IPCONFIG you posted is not coming from your Linksys router unless you've change the base address! The previous post showed an IP address in the 192.168.1.x range, which is normal for the linksys. The IP addresses of 10.10.10.1 are coming from a different piece of equipment.

What's really going on here?


----------



## mrzeldafan (Dec 4, 2007)

had to restore my router to factory settings, but connection didn't improve, I'll try to get the IPCONFIG in a moment


----------



## mrzeldafan (Dec 4, 2007)

Could you possible tell me how to uninstall/reinstall my drivers for my WiFi card, maybe this would fix the problem?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Since the wireless card was connected to a wireless network, I can't see that tinkering with the drivers is going to solve any issues.


----------



## mrzeldafan (Dec 4, 2007)

Ok, how about this? My network's name is Frontier, with a Sony Vaio and a Nintendo Wii connected just fine. The Vaio is in the same room as the router, and the Wii is in the same room as the computer having problems. Both the Vaio and the Wii have the network name as Frontier, but the problem computer is showing up as: 

linsys_SES_29346

Any help there?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Yep, you're connected to someone else's network.


----------



## mrzeldafan (Dec 4, 2007)

When I manually try to connect to Frontier, i am take to the linksys_SES connection, so this is the same connection, it just appears as a different name for some reason


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

It has a totally different subnet, so it's not just a different name, it's a different physical router!


----------



## mrzeldafan (Dec 4, 2007)

ok. my admin changed the router that day, but i still have the same problems. I found something that might be causing this:

Product
Windows Wireless LAN 802.11 Extensibility Framework

Problem
Stopped working

Date
12/14/2007 5:27 PM

Status
Report Sent

Problem signature
Problem Event Name:	APPCRASH
Application Name:	WLANExt.exe
Application Version:	6.0.6000.16386
Application Timestamp:	4549b28a
Fault Module Name:	Dot1xCfg.dll
Fault Module Version:	11.1.0.0
Fault Module Timestamp:	45dc99e6
Exception Code:	c0000005
Exception Offset:	00007b07
OS Version:	6.0.6000.2.0.0.768.3
Locale ID:	1033
Additional Information 1:	c7a4
Additional Information 2:	12f6c79f75f76b6f4dce919ee21c3219
Additional Information 3:	3a70
Additional Information 4:	6edb02b9c59d42b039a22e8a1841de56

Extra information about the problem
Bucket ID:	391693658


no clue what this means. any help?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I have no idea what that is, but it looks bad. :smile:

Is this from the event log?


----------



## mrzeldafan (Dec 4, 2007)

I just went to the Problem Reports and Solutions and saw that this was on there.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I'd remove all the stored wireless profiles and create a new one connecting to the proper network.


----------

